# Problem with Taylor 1470



## mick7607 (Feb 22, 2010)

I used my Taylor 1470 for the first time Saturday and was generally pleased with the overall performance of the unit. However, when I washed the probe after the cook, the wire separated from the metal probe. I didn't use abnormal force in cleaning, it just came out. Has anyone experienced this? Will Taylor make it good you think? I emailed their customer service this AM.


----------



## olewarthog (Feb 22, 2010)

I got a Taylor that I have had for at least 3 years & still using the original probe.


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 22, 2010)

My Taylor 1470 is two years old and still working...however, there is a bit of a short in the on/off switch - but it still works most times.

I don't go the extra mile trying to take care of this unit, so I'll probably just replace the whole thing this summer.

I would think that Taylor would replace your probe at no charge, providing of course that you can prove you just bought it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 22, 2010)

You can get replacement probes here.  They also have good prices on the thermometers.
http://www.partshelf.com/tayod14digov.html


----------



## bamafan (Apr 2, 2010)

I've had better luck with Taylor when I call and talk to their customer service. I had some probes that went bad but it was after alot of use and they sold me replacements for $5.00 each.


----------

